# Best primer for vinl



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Have a trailor that's all vinl on the exterior it needs to be painted, what is the best primer??

We can adjust the tempeture inside the trailor, any ideas??

thanks
dave


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Gripper. THE BEST.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't think you need a primer Dave.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Bender said:


> I don't think you need a primer Dave.


Bender 

I know I have used durations before with out primer, with great results, however this time they have already bought the paint from lowes I think its weather perfect or something, so im just trying to be safe.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

they sell gripper @ HD if you dont have a ICI local


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I would look at XIM's Peel bond. I THINK its made for vinyl.

Something else in case you dont know...
Vinyl cant be painted a darker color then it is or it will warp something terrible.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

nEighter said:


> they sell gripper @ HD if you dont have a ICI local


thanks


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Bender said:


> I would look at XIM's Peel bond. I THINK its made for vinyl.
> 
> Something else in case you dont know...
> Vinyl cant be painted a darker color then it is or it will warp something terrible.


 thanks for the tip, going from yellow, to white main color, however their is a blue stripe in it, any suggestions 

thanks


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

SW supposedly has some sort of "color safe technology" that lets you paint vinyl any color. I have never used it but it might be worth looking into for that blue.

I got stuck painting some skirting on a mobile home dark brown. In the summer it looked like a roller coaster ride:whistling2:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I also think I might be wrong on the peelbond. I bet XIM has a better product for vinyl.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Bender 

good info thanks


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.sherwin.com/press/trade/releases/2006/0329_vinylsafecolors/


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Bender said:


> SW supposedly has some sort of "color safe technology" that lets you paint vinyl any color. I have never used it but it might be worth looking into for that blue.
> 
> I got stuck painting some skirting on a mobile home dark brown. In the summer it looked like a roller coaster ride:whistling2:



I have read that you are not suppose to paint vinyl siding darker than it was made, the reason as they say is, it will cause more heat in the vinyl and make it deform.Have you heard this also?


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> http://www.sherwin.com/press/trade/releases/2006/0329_vinylsafecolors/


very nice:thumbup:

thanks Mak


----------



## Primer Guy (Apr 20, 2007)

Dave Mac there are a couple of primers from XIM that are outstanding for this application. XIM Plastic & Vinyl- absolute best adhesion and bonding- oil base legal in 49 states. XIM UMA- best water based adhesion. XIM Peel Bond- great adhesion, least expensive of the 3 primers.. All of the three primers have great hold out and will decrease the amount of topcoat needed up to 20%.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I might prime the blue stripe with Gripper but I would skip the prime coat elsewhere if the vinyl is clean and chalk free.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

My house has vinyl siding and I'm debating painting it, going from a wheat color to a sage green using SW Color Safe. The SW rep said he'd give me a hell of a price, but I'm still undecided. I could re-side the house myself for about $1400.00 and a couple of weeks of evenings and weekends. My biggest reason for the indecision isnt so much the color change as it is my concerns of the horizontal movement of the siding where it overlaps. I may do a test section to see how it goes.


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

I like GRIPPER as well, I would prime no matter what. Vinyl has a tendency to chalk (wipe your hand across it and you will have a chalk film on it) so wash it well and then what I do to help both the primer and the paint stick to the chalky surface is this:

To each gallon of primer and each gallon of paint add 2-3 oz of Seal Crete (for concrete), this is a concrete sealer but its main purpose is in idustrial use to keep the concrete from chalking causing partlicles to become airborne! By adding it to the paint you will not loose any color as it is clear (does not yellow) but it will ELIMINATE the chalking and make both the PRIMER and the PAINT bond perfectly!!!

Buy Seal Crete at Home Depot and Sherwin Williams!!!
http://www.seal-krete.com/garagefloor_sealer.htm

Don't tell anyone it is my little Trade Secret!!! Oops, cats out of the bag!!!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> My house has vinyl siding and I'm debating painting it, going from a wheat color to a sage green using SW Color Safe. The SW rep said he'd give me a hell of a price, but I'm still undecided. I could re-side the house myself for about $1400.00 and a couple of weeks of evenings and weekends. My biggest reason for the indecision isnt so much the color change as it is my concerns of the horizontal movement of the siding where it overlaps. I may do a test section to see how it goes.


with what do you plan on using for siding? Smooth board and Batten? Or is it going to be T1-11? I have resided my place, only not so much "resided" as I used a D/A and hit all the smooth board, and redid the all the trim with Miratec trim. Be sure to flash the horizontal runs:thumbsup:

I used to work for ICI, but seriously, there is no other primer IMHO that has "stick" like Gripper. I accidently got a drop.. a DROP on my stainless sink recently and was a  to get off once dried. I am sure the XIM is good, what it actually has zylene in it? It kinda "melts" the pvc or vinyl a bit to ensure a good hold? That is what I remember reading on here somewhere.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm going to re-side in Triple 3" vinyl. It's an old farmhouse, and underneath the dutch lap vinyl thats on there now is 3" wood clapboard thats not worth saving. Being in this business, the last thing I want to paint is my own house, not always enough time during the season. I plan on selling in about 3 years so I just want to get it looking good and done right.

We side 4-5 houses a year. Sometimes these houses are in such rough shape that the prep/paint costs can be more than re-siding. And it gives us all a break from the daily brush & roll grind.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: Yep know what you mean. I have to rebuild the back side and deck of my place this year. I can't wait!


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> I'm going to re-side in Triple 3" vinyl. It's an old farmhouse, and underneath the dutch lap vinyl thats on there now is 3" wood clapboard thats not worth saving. Being in this business, the last thing I want to paint is my own house, not always enough time during the season. I plan on selling in about 3 years so I just want to get it looking good and done right.
> 
> We side 4-5 houses a year. Sometimes these houses are in such rough shape that the prep/paint costs can be more than re-siding. And it gives us all a break from the daily brush & roll grind.


The problem with siding over bad wood finishes is that the wood gets worse over time and can cause tanning (brown stains) on the face of the newly installed vinyl especially in light colors. I have made 1000's of dollars off of this philosophy and have actually drove homeowners around to look at sided homes with stains all over them to sell my painting service!
Look at it like this:

If you fall on gravel and scuff and cut your leg, would you clean the wound or just put a bandage on it and leave it there? I think that everyone is smart enough to answer that question and I think you get its meaning!


----------

